# History of the Church in Asia



## Brian Kooshian (May 25, 2008)

Has anyone read Samuel H. Moffett's 2-volume work "A History of the Church in Asia"? Is it worth reading? Does anyone know if he is writing a third volume that covers the 20th century?


----------



## Pergamum (May 25, 2008)

excellent book, the church in Asia is a neglected subject for Western Christians...but now most Christians in the world are no longer European or North American.


----------



## Ivan (May 25, 2008)

China alone will have the majority of Christians within my lifetime.


----------



## Herald (May 26, 2008)

Ivan, it may already.


----------



## Brian Kooshian (May 26, 2008)

Does anyone know if Moffett is writing a third volume that covers the 20th century? I understand he is quite old.


----------

